# Anything going on at Ram/Horn



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

Has anyone heard how the Tuna/whaoo bite is at the Ram/Horn? Were thinking about heading out sat/sun. Thanks


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Kevin we were considering it but it looks to hit or miss acording to the charts im looking at, we will be getting some meat for some friends tommorrow give us a call on 68 if you stay in to bottom bump.


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

Were heading out at 6, for the Ram. We'll be on ch. 68.


----------

